# Question about Enstar



## Hien (Jul 20, 2007)

Finally, I order the Enstar . After seeing my plants dying from potassium salt soap spray.
Pay for with the price equivalent of 2 or 3 extra orchids (less 2/3 plants but this may save the collection)
I do have a few question below:

Does anybody know how this product work?
-does the chemical have to to touch the insect (to be absorbed) or does the insects suck the juice that contains the chemical absorbed by the plant?
-do they just rub their skin to the product while crawling on the plants?
-how long will this stuff stay working on the plant (before breaking down)
-do you just spray on top of the leaves , or both sides of the leaves?
-do you spray the roots? thru the media?
-is it ok to spray into the crown of the paph/phrag?
-can you spray seedlings in compot stage?
-how often do you spray initially & maintenance?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 20, 2007)

Enstar works by making the bugs unable to have children. I spray using 5ml. per gallon. I spray once, then wait a week and then spray a second time. If you have a bad infestation of plants, I'd also mix in a batch of orthene or a similar product and spray the mixture on your orchids. What this does it stop the damage immediately as the orthene kills the live ones. In order to mix 2 products you mix them each separately at double the strength and then combine the 2 products together in your mixture. I say double the strength because once you mix them together you have double the amt. of water.

Normally, I only use Enstar with no other products. I find that I have to use it approx. twice a year. When I start seeing bugs again is when I use it. Don't wait, use it once you see bugs on more then a couple of plants. 

When I spray I spray as much of the plant as I can, including the flowers. I try to get the bottoms of the leaves but truthfully can't as most of the pots are touching.

Hope this helps. Maybe someone else can answer some more of his questions.


----------



## Grandma M (Jul 20, 2007)

Hien

Thanks for asking those questions. I would like to know the answers to those same questions. I have never used Enstar but I may need to.

Marilyn


----------



## Candace (Jul 20, 2007)

Hein, maybe I can answer some questions. I have used Enstar in the past, but it doesn't work well for me on it own. So, I rotate with Merit and Orthene WP.



> does the chemical have to to touch the insect (to be absorbed) or does the insects suck the juice that contains the chemical absorbed by the plant?
> -do they just rub their skin to the product while crawling on the plants?



The pest absorbs it and since it's not a systemic the plant itself doesn't contain any of the chemical. Spraying both the tops and bottoms of the leaves is what you aim for and yes, spraying it through the media is necessary to get mealies and other pests that breed there.

It's not the the product "lasts" a week, but that you're trying to re-spray pests to break their life cycle/breeding cycles. The product, in effect makes them sterile and unable to reproduce. They may not die on contact, although I think many do, but they eventually die without leaving offspring. 

I've sprayed it in the crowns and on compots/seedlings with no problems, but recommend spraying early in the morning to avoid rot.

Enstar is a great product, but because I'm unable to spray under every single leaf in my collection, I know I'm missing some critters. So, I use systemic products like Merit and Orthene WP as well. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 21, 2007)

first off, always read the label. do not use more than the stated rates as phytotoxicity can occur. 
make sure you use the personal protective equipment required by the label. in this case: PERSONAL PROTECTIVE EQUIPMENT (PPE):
Applicators and other handlers must wear:
• Long-sleeved shirt and long pants
• Chemical-resistant gloves, such as barrier laminate,
butyl rubber, nitrile rubber, or viton
• Shoes plus socks
• Protective eyewear
Discard clothing and other absorbent materials that
have been drenched or heavily contaminated with
this product’s concentrate. Do not reuse them. Follow
manufacturer’s instructions for cleaning/maintaining
PPE. If no such instructions for washables, use detergent
and hot water. Keep and wash PPE separately from
other laundry.


the re-entry interval on this stuff is only 4 hours which is pretty short for pesticides.
*Does anybody know how this product work?* Enstar II Insect Growth Regulator prevents pests from progressing to the next stage of development...Enstar II is a copy of natural biochemicals, such as juvenile insect hormones. Excess juvenile-growth hormones cause sterile eggs in adults and incomplete development of immature-growth stages.
*-does the chemical have to to touch the insect (to be absorbed) or does the insects suck the juice that contains the chemical absorbed by the plant?
* it appears that it's a contact insecticide
*-do they just rub their skin to the product while crawling on the plants?* silly. insects don't have skin, they have exoskeletons. as it's action is on contact, they are covered with the pesticide and absorb it.
*-how long will this stuff stay working on the plant (before breaking down)* didn't see anything about length of residual and it doesn't seem like it has any.
*-do you just spray on top of the leaves , or both sides of the leaves?* it is important to cover all the surfaces.
*-do you spray the roots? thru the media?* only if you're using it as a drench for fungus gnats. root mealybugs require the pot be submerged.
*-is it ok to spray into the crown of the paph/phrag?* see the part about about spraying top of leaves or both sides...
*-can you spray seedlings in compot stage?* i dunno.
*-how often do you spray initially & maintenance?* depends on pest pressures.

i would suggest downloading a copy of the specimen label as well as the msds for your own records.


----------



## Grandma M (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info. 

I believe my son has used it in his commerical greenhouse. I guess, if I decide to use it, I will ask him to come with his protective clothing. He, and some employes, have had training in using that type of thing, but he has such large equipment to do it with. He really hasn't much knowledge about home use for chemicals.

He gets a big chuckle out of my little hodge podge arraingment in my home. He might just recommend "a spray can of something".


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 21, 2007)

right. it's hard to bring a pesticide sprayer home. plus many of the chemicals used are not labeled for use in homes... you may wanna see if you can bring your plants to his greenhouse the next time he sprays.... though, this depends on how many plants you have...


----------



## Candace (Jul 21, 2007)

Grandma M, I wouldn't use this product inside. And, I don't know if you've looked into it, but it's VERY expensive. If you do want to use it put you plants outside and spray out there on a mild, non-windy day while suited up.


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

Rita Cohen, owner of "Orchid Art," and AOS Trustee, recommends using a product called "sun oil," ('Biorational' Pesticide). It is a type of "neem oil." This product will suffocate most pests when used on the surface of the plant. The oil breaks down in a few days, and it is very safe.

I had a problem last spring with scales on my cymbidiums. I manually removed as many as I could, and the sun oil cleared up the problem with one treatment. It may be useful as a supplement with the Enstar.

Claudia


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 21, 2007)

i kinda think sun oil may be another type of ultra-fine horticultural oil. some growers have noted phytotoxicity when using oils or soaps... well, i think with oils, but definitely with soaps..


----------



## Grandma M (Jul 21, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> right. it's hard to bring a pesticide sprayer home. plus many of the chemicals used are not labeled for use in homes... you may wanna see if you can bring your plants to his greenhouse the next time he sprays.... though, this depends on how many plants you have...



Thanks for that info. I thought I could use it inside with windows and doors open. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Hien (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the answers.
Just to let you know, I also put two plants in ziplock bags with a lot of moth balls. 
It does not do anything, all the mealies walking around on the inside still after 4 days.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2007)

Rubbing alcohol and a Q-tip!


----------

